# Self-tanner for a pale nose?



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

My Spunky's nose has been mostly pinkish brown most of his life. But I think one time years ago, while he was boarding for a while, the groomer must have painted or stained his nose a dark color. He may have had an opportunity to be outside more, but I don't think that sun could have changed it that much that quickly. It looked good! 

I (and the vets) had to cut most of his fur off over the last year and a half because of repeated surgeries, a spider bite, and most recently ear medicine made a mess of the fur on his ears, too, so I whacked that off :shocked: At least he has his long tail fur still! 

Anyway, I thought he might be deserving of a little beauty treatment, now that he's healed so well, and I wondered if there is a non-toxic product to darken his "winter nose"?


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Those that show dogs will use cosmetics to darken noses and sometimes eyerims if needed. I really am not familiar with those type of products but you could probably ask some exhibitors what's out there. I have seen that Petedge carries this cosmetic that will safely darken a dog's nose. I'm assuming it washes off and is a makeup-type product...not something that permanently changes the pigment. http://www.petedge.com/catalog/product.jsp...goryId=234&


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks! That might be what was used for him long ago. But I wish the manufacturers would tell us what's in "cosmetics" for dogs - if it were for humans they would have to!


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

I use a Sharpie :innocent:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (mss @ Aug 13 2009, 09:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817443


> Thanks! That might be what was used for him long ago. But I wish the manufacturers would tell us what's in "cosmetics" for dogs - if it were for humans they would have to![/B]


It does say "Contains all food-grade materials diluted in alcohol." and that it's safe for the dog but it doesn't say exact ingredients on the site


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

With my luck, it could be any one of the food products I am allergic to, and I'm also allergic to lanoline which makes it hard to use cosmetics. And with Spunky's luck, he might turn out to be allergic or have his nose turn green instead of black.  

I think I may have him professionally groomed soon at the vets and ask their current groomer if she has something like that.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (DeeDeeB @ Aug 14 2009, 01:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817493


> I use a Sharpie :innocent:[/B]


I strongly suggest that you look into something else to use other than a Sharpie. Just the smell tells you it is full of chemicals. I think Spankey is beautiful.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Please don't use a Sharpie!

Sharpies are considered non-toxic for "normal uses", meaning writing on posters, soccer balls, and such. However, they are not meant for use on skin or fingernails.[6] It might take over an ounce of ink from a Sharpie to cause a lethal reaction, and if a Sharpie is used on the skin it generally won't cause an immediate or obvious health effect. However, according to the manufacturer's safety data sheets (MSDS), various Sharpies contain: n-propanol,[citation needed] n-butanol,[7][8][9] diacetone alcohol,[10], and cresol.[11][12] The first of these, n-propanol, is commonly used in cosmetics. The other three, however, are industrial solvents, chemicals that should not be sniffed, eaten, or put on the skin. As solvents they penetrate the skin and fingernails, and do enter the bloodstream.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sharpie_(marker)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I absolutely adored my Lulu's freckle nose. Cover this up? No way ~ :wub: 

And certainly not use anything, which would go into the blood stream. I'm thinking their noses
are very sensitive, and damp. A healthy nose. I wouldn't mess with it. Just like humans are
lighter in the winter, and tan, during the summer months. Heck, even a tan is not healthy
for humans. 

Here's Lulu's freckle nose. I think it's precious. 

[attachment=55847:LulufrecklesII.jpg]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I might use a sharpie on the paw pads but not the nose. I have used the De Nose Nos stuff with fairly good results. The trick is not letting them lick their noses or they get black spots on their tongue, LOL. Have you tried a kelp supplement?


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE (DeeDeeB @ Aug 14 2009, 01:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817493


> I use a Sharpie :innocent:[/B]



It is very sweet for you to be concerned about this but I was JOKING!! I wouldn't color his face with a marker!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (DeeDeeB @ Aug 16 2009, 11:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818378


> QUOTE (DeeDeeB @ Aug 14 2009, 01:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817493





> I use a Sharpie :innocent:[/B]



It is very sweet for you to be concerned about this but I was JOKING!! I wouldn't color his face with a marker!
[/B][/QUOTE]

haha I really thought you were joking when I read it but sometimes you never know since you can't read tone through writing LOL


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Pet Edge has a product that does exactly what you wanted to do. It seems really easy to use and safe for dogs.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 15 2009, 04:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818068


> I absolutely adored my Lulu's freckle nose. Cover this up? No way ~ :wub:
> 
> And certainly not use anything, which would go into the blood stream. I'm thinking their noses
> are very sensitive, and damp. A healthy nose. I wouldn't mess with it. Just like humans are
> ...



:goodpost:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 15 2009, 11:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817978


> Please don't use a Sharpie!
> 
> Sharpies are considered non-toxic for "normal uses", meaning writing on posters, soccer balls, and such. However, they are not meant for use on skin or fingernails.[6] It might take over an ounce of ink from a Sharpie to cause a lethal reaction, and if a Sharpie is used on the skin it generally won't cause an immediate or obvious health effect. However, according to the manufacturer's safety data sheets (MSDS), various Sharpies contain: n-propanol,[citation needed] n-butanol,[7][8][9] diacetone alcohol,[10], and cresol.[11][12] The first of these, n-propanol, is commonly used in cosmetics. The other three, however, are industrial solvents, chemicals that should not be sniffed, eaten, or put on the skin. As solvents they penetrate the skin and fingernails, and do enter the bloodstream.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sharpie_(marker)[/B]



Shouldn't be inhaled either. Using a Sharpie for more than 30 seconds makes me breathless.


----------



## kingregis (Jul 24, 2008)

In my experience some malts will get lighter nose pigment if they are not exposed to sunlight on a regular basis. I let mine out on my deck about 15-20 minutes every day. I sit with them or play with them and they really look foward to it. I show my dogs and they all seem to have very black pigment.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (DeeDeeB @ Aug 16 2009, 12:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818378


> QUOTE (DeeDeeB @ Aug 14 2009, 01:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817493





> I use a Sharpie :innocent:[/B]



It is very sweet for you to be concerned about this but I was JOKING!! I wouldn't color his face with a marker!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank God!! I thought you had more sense than that. I thought I'd totally misjudged you. I'm glad to find out that I didn't. I just didn't get the joke. Sorry.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Aug 17 2009, 01:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818802


> QUOTE (DeeDeeB @ Aug 16 2009, 12:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818378





> QUOTE (DeeDeeB @ Aug 14 2009, 01:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817493





> I use a Sharpie :innocent:[/B]



It is very sweet for you to be concerned about this but I was JOKING!! I wouldn't color his face with a marker!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank God!! I thought you had more sense than that. I thought I'd totally misjudged you. I'm glad to find out that I didn't. I just didn't get the joke. Sorry.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I'm glad you clarified that it was a joke. I'd hate for someone to take you seriously and try it themselves.


----------

